# Turtle ID please



## CrystalMoon (Mar 13, 2014)

I had a young fellow come into work with a hatchling long necked turtle, it is one I have not seen before? It's shell looks a little malformed(wonky) The colouring of the shell is very dark, almost black. The most different feature of this little one is it's red eyes. I could not take a pic unfortunately, and this is the best description I can come up with.
Any help with an ID would be great please(I know it will be most likely a stab in the dark)
Thanks in advance
Crystal


----------



## MesseNoire (Mar 13, 2014)

Where was it found? Or was it an unwanted pet?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 13, 2014)

Fractal_man said:


> Where was it found? Or was it an unwanted pet?


Oh  Long day, took thinking cap off lol
It is in the Roma area(QLD)and noooo not a pet from a shop/breeder he was trying to off load it


----------



## Pitttownboy (Mar 13, 2014)

Did it have red streaks near eyes or actual red pupils


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 13, 2014)

Pitttownboy said:


> Did it have red streaks near eyes or actual red pupils


It's pupils were a deep red colour, it wasn't a "red slider"


----------



## eipper (Mar 13, 2014)

At Roma the only long neck is Chelodina longicollis


----------



## Tsubakai (Mar 13, 2014)

It may not have looked like the usual ones in your area as it may have been kept in poor conditions in captivity for a while. Shell colour, shape etc can all be altered by poor keeping conditions.


----------



## Fil_14 (Mar 14, 2014)

It may not be a purebred 


Fil...


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 14, 2014)

Hmmmm, he had 3 turtles in total. One was a crefts, one an Eastern Long neck(Chelodina longicollis)and then this little guy? at first glance I thought he was an Eastern Long neck, but he didnt have the creamy yellow bits near the eyes or the light under carriage? and then those red eyes were what stumped me? They were all just a bit bigger than a 50 cent piece.


----------



## -Peter (Mar 14, 2014)

What shape is the plastron, Most long necks have an eliptical one but longicollis have a broadening between the front legs. So it is wider at the front than the back. What are the creamy yellow bits near the eyes? I haven't heard this one before. At least not with long necks. As for the red eyes, are they infected? There are some turtle species with red eyes but none are Australian. They are also not sidenecks.
Get a friend with a phone to take a photo.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 14, 2014)

OK, the turtle came back in today. On closer inspection and a bit of cleaning the little guy does have a creamy under carriage, the red eyes are now one red eye. It appears that there is an infection and I have recommended(again)he take it to the local vet and wildlife carer's office. He looks to be a very poorly cared for Eastern long neck :x The person that has the turtles is a young teen looking to make a quick buck selling them..... 
Thanks every-one for your help, I truly was baffled and didn't get a very good or long look at the little guy the first time. One of my colleagues was trying to get the chap to let them take a pic as I was leaving this afternoon. Hopefully she will send me some later?
Crystal


----------

